# Guard Dog



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's kinda hard to fulfill your guard dog duties, when your sneaking in the doggie door every night..
Asia our "apparently retired guard dog"!!




















Do you have a guard dog for your herd?!?

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like she's guarding the most precious part of the herd to me! I don't have a LGD and would really like to get one. Actually, just an outdoor guard dog would work for me. Unfortunately, Keela (the rhodesian ridgeback mix) doesn't seem to like the cold and wants to be in with us all the time. LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree he's doing his job!!! I just found out my kid guard dog has cancer on his spleen and should have died 15 days ago so I gotta say you have a good dog there


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have met a breeder that has an anatolian that doubles as an indoor dog and a guard when necessary!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

May i ask what kind of dog is he? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

DrakesFarm said:


> May i ask what kind of dog is he?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I believe he is some kind of Swiss Bernese?


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, this is Asia!! She is full blood Australian Shepard!! She is a giant teddy bear.. Love her and yes she is doing her job inside too 
I have thought about a Great Pyrenees to live with my goats!! Anyone have one? Only thing I heard they can be too protective over the herd.. And can become aggressive??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Asia is the best guard dog!! She kills ***** and snakes out the chicken coop.. And I pity the stray dog to come to this yard!! She has never been aggressive to ppl tho!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree he's doing his job!!! I just found out my kid guard dog has cancer on his spleen and should have died 15 days ago so I gotta say you have a good dog there


I'm so sorry your dog has cancer!! We had a 14year old Alaskan malimute that we had to put down because if bone cancer  I had her since I was a kid..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

DrakesFarm said:


> I have met a breeder that has an anatolian that doubles as an indoor dog and a guard when necessary!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


There are ppl around here that sell Anatolin/Pyrenees!! They are born and raised with the goats!! 
I personally have never seen Anatolian..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

this is Riah and Asa. Riah is one of the few black anatolians in the world she is my amazing new dog she is the boss even over Asa who is a very dominant 8 month old male! I am very proud of all my dogs but most of all Is Riah!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice is Asa an Anatolian too?? 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes Asa is the normal Fawn color but is a great guard he was guarding against the coyotes alone at 5 months ( mostly because the adult male he was with took off) the only thing I lost was a doe to the wolves but i am sad to say I would rather loose a doe than my dog by far.






Asa

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

This is Mia my other guard






dog she loves Riah she is half anatolian half pyrenees this






is Purty Eyes ( named so I dont get attached) she is Mias daugter from Mias last litter we got Mia fixed she is 3/4 pyrenees 1/4 anatolian.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a Pitbull mix jack russel, mix fyse, and chihuahua. Hopefully he will be tall enough to look out for the herd. I also have a Jenny donkey. She is soo sweet and funny. I love her. She keeps unwanted critters away.






her name is fern 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

DrakesFarm said:


> This is Mia my other guard
> View attachment 55550
> dog she loves Riah she is half anatolian half pyrenees this
> View attachment 55551
> ...


Very nice looking dogs!! I want Purty Eyes!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I have a Pitbull mix jack russel, mix fyse, and chihuahua. Hopefully he will be tall enough to look out for the herd. I also have a Jenny donkey. She is soo sweet and funny. I love her. She keeps unwanted critters away.
> View attachment 55552
> her name is fern
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I adore Fern!! So cute!! I have heard donkeys were great at watching over a herd!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikesell04 said:


> Thanks guys, this is Asia!! She is full blood Australian Shepard!! She is a giant teddy bear.. Love her and yes she is doing her job inside too
> I have thought about a Great Pyrenees to live with my goats!! Anyone have one? Only thing I heard they can be too protective over the herd.. And can become aggressive??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Oh now I see. I couldnt tell if she had the tail or not! Lol.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah fern is great!!! I have never had to deal with any pest getting in our fence. She is also very sweet  I'm gonna be able to ride her this year!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

fishin816 said:


> Oh now I see. I couldnt tell if she had the tail or not! Lol.


Yup no tail!! But it's so funny when she is excited her lil nub is wagging!!  she is also big even for an Aussie.. So I can see the resemblance.

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah fern is great!!! I have never had to deal with any pest getting in our fence. She is also very sweet  I'm gonna be able to ride her this year!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


That's awsome!! I never even thought about riding a donkey!! I was thinking a mini donkey but if you can ride them I'd want a standard size!! How cool! 
Our is electric fence 5 high so nothing getting in there either.. Especially when Asia's on the job 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Looks like she's guarding the most precious part of the herd to me! I don't have a LGD and would really like to get one. Actually, just an outdoor guard dog would work for me. Unfortunately, Keela (the rhodesian ridgeback mix) doesn't seem to like the cold and wants to be in with us all the time. LOL


That's Asia too!! We have 2 ankle bitters too, so we have a tiny doggie door.. She crams herself through that doggie door every chance she gets 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikesell04 said:


> That's awsome!! I never even thought about riding a donkey!! I was thinking a mini donkey but if you can ride them I'd want a standard size!! How cool!
> Our is electric fence 5 high so nothing getting in there either.. Especially when Asia's on the job
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Yeah fern is a standard or a large standard. The man I got her from wasn't really sure. But riah is a cute name and she is a pretty dog!!! 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikesell04 said:


> Yup no tail!! But it's so funny when she is excited her lil nub is wagging!!  she is also big even for an Aussie.. So I can see the resemblance.
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I have a mini so I am so used to them. But now I see she is a black tri. I have a hyper active, ticking time bomb of a Blue Merle


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

fishin816 said:


> I have a mini so I am so used to them. But now I see she is a black tri. I have a hyper active, ticking time bomb of a Blue Merle


I love the blue Merle!! I will have a full size blue merle soon!! I thought about getting a male then a female Great Pyrenees.. How cute would those puppies be  and AWSOME herd dogs!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mikesell04 said:


> That's awsome!! I never even thought about riding a donkey!! I was thinking a mini donkey but if you can ride them I'd want a standard size!! How cool!


We ride our burros. Sort of. LOL We adopted 2 burros from the BLM about 4 years ago. LOVE THEM! Brighty has been a sweetheart from the start. Kids all love riding him. So funny to see a bunch of kids out there....one pushing, one riding and one (or more) pulling! LOL Here's my favorite pic tho. This is a friend of my daughter...and the other pic is shortly after we got him and is my nephew on Brighty. Elvis is the dark one (we picked Elvis because he had big fluffy ears. LOL)


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Love those pics!! How fun!! Yeah I think I need a donkey for sure!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

kccjer said:


> We ride our burros. Sort of. LOL We adopted 2 burros from the BLM about 4 years ago. LOVE THEM! Brighty has been a sweetheart from the start. Kids all love riding him. So funny to see a bunch of kids out there....one pushing, one riding and one (or more) pulling! LOL Here's my favorite pic tho. This is a friend of my daughter...and the other pic is shortly after we got him and is my nephew on Brighty. Elvis is the dark one (we picked Elvis because he had big fluffy ears. LOL)


My donkey fern reminds me of Elvis. What age did you start riding them?? Also were they already trained to ride or did you have to train them??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

4seasonsfarm said:


> My donkey fern reminds me of Elvis. What age did you start riding them?? Also were they already trained to ride or did you have to train them??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They were 3 when we adopted them. And they weren't even halter broke! See the rope dragging from Elvis...that's because you couldn't get close enough to him otherwise (and I got kicked a few times grabbing that rope to work with him!) So, we basically started when they were 3. We haven't done much with them. They haven't even had a halter on for the last year? maybe. I do know that everyone says donkeys are way different to train. You have to give them time to "think" about what you are doing. Once they think it thru, they will usually do what you ask....usually.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I'm working on ground manners right now with fern. She is doing pretty well


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mikesell04 said:


> I love the blue Merle!! I will have a full size blue merle soon!! I thought about getting a male then a female Great Pyrenees.. How cute would those puppies be  and AWSOME herd dogs!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


My Pixie IS NOT an awesome herding dog! Lol! She is SO HYPER! She never listens, she stresses the goats out, so we just shake some grain for the goats and they come running. I will get a picture of Pixie ASAP


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol that's too bad, bet she is a fun pet tho.. My mom has a blue merel Aussie/heeler.. That dog is mega hyper too.. Drives me crazy, she is super pretty tho..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------

